# ROOT X Test results



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Seven months ago I started a test with Root x in a familiar line.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/root-x-test-results-65122/

Last week I got a call that the line was backed up again.
The last time I did this line I cleaned and camered the line using an
expansion cutter. The line was spotless.

Using the proper amount of Root X and following the instructions leaving the line sit for several hours. 

Last week I cleaned and camered the line finding significant root build up.

To me this was a fail. I gave the product a chance and was hoping to sell it to my clients. In good faith I can not.

Now others may have a different opinion but again this product is a Fail.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow surprising it has "dichlobenil" in it. So is the foaming type.

http://rootx.com/assets/pdf/RootX_SDS_2015.pdf


Have you tried the "Copper Sulfate" type. Some States will not allow it though. That is the old tried and true to turn roots away, for a year or two, until you retreat. We used to pour it around areas where we had to do to a replacement before back-filling.


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

fixitright said:


> Seven months ago I started a test with Root x in a familiar line.
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/root-x-test-results-65122/
> 
> ...



Read the instructions carefully:jester:

_Pour the RootX root killing herbicide and foaming agent directly from the jar into a small pail and mix the two components together (discard the plastic divider). DO NOT add any water to the pail.
Pour the DRY RootX powder into the system cleanout.
Pour 5 gallons of water per pound of RootX used to activate the RootX root-killing foam.
The natural flow of the line carries the foam and root killing herbicide down the pipe.
*Restrict water flow for 6-8 hours.*_


----------



## A Good Plumber (Jun 18, 2008)

"Several hours" is not 6-8 hours


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

A Good Plumber said:


> "Several hours" is not 6-8 hours



It was over eight hours.:whistling2:


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm with you Fixit. Never believed in it. Never used it. Never will. There is nothing better than a good cleaning with the right sized blades. Has worked many a many year for me.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

fixitright said:


> It was over eight hours.:whistling2:


Now are you certain that if you applied for longer than the advised time it would work as advertised?

I sold it when I was really green so I can't say I used it right, but I do remember telling the customer they needed to wait eight hours or the product they just paid $*** for will not work. One, which I applied on my third week and first week on my own, backed up from roots six months later, which was the average time between cleanings due to this nasty pepper tree sitting right on top of a cracked main. Don't know if it was me, the customer flushing the line too soon or the stuff itself.

I have customers ask me about it all the time. I tell them the jury's out in my book and I won't sell a product I'm not 100% confident in.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a couple of customers with virtually impossible to replace sewer lines. I camera and root x every year or 2 but I install the root x while they're on vacation. I try to get 24-48 hours of no sewer line use.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

A Good Plumber said:


> Read the instructions carefully:jester:
> 
> _Pour the RootX root killing herbicide and foaming agent directly from the jar into a small pail and mix the two components together (discard the plastic divider). DO NOT add any water to the pail.
> Pour the DRY RootX powder into the system cleanout.
> ...


 










What if the line has a belly near the c.o.? The product will just puddle there and is of absolutely no benefit if the affected area is downstream a ways. Even with the proper pitch of 1/4" or 1/8" pitch per foot, the diluted material may not reach all the areas where it is supposed to.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> What if the line has a belly near the c.o.? The product will just puddle there and is of absolutely no benefit if the affected area is downstream a ways. Even with the proper pitch of 1/4" or 1/8" pitch per foot, the diluted material may not reach all the areas where it is supposed to.


Rootx has some serious foaming action. Also, you calculate the pipe footage for volume of Rootx installation. I have a customer with direct outlet into a manhole. Insert 2 lbs in basement cleanout and see foam in manhole appear. I do it when he goes on vacation so it sit's in the pipe for a week.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I've always wanted to try root reach and stump remover. Root reach makes the foam and you can put whatever root killer in you got. There's lots of agricultural products with 25% Dichlobenil. Anyways like stump killer, Systemic root killers kill on contact and up the tap root.


----------

